# Help! - Wife and Kids Fell in Love with Aulani



## Time2Buy (Jun 23, 2012)

We are owners at the Ko Olina Beach Club and here for our annual stay. While walking along the lagoons, the wife and kid wanted to see Aulani, so we went in for a look. Big mistake, they fell in love with the resort.

We signed up for a preview and toured the models. Bottom line: for a 1 week stay during Choice Season which includes June 1-24, the cost for a Standard View unit, the lowest view category, is $48,195 (357 points x $135/pt). Maintenance fees are $2,127.72 (357 points x $5.96/pt).

For better views, Island Garden requires 420 points per week ($56,700), Poolside Garden is 441 ($59,535), and Ocean is 490 ($66,150).

I paid $12K for my Marriott Ko Olina 2BR OV resale and my annual fees are $1717. I just can't see spending so much more money for Disney. 

Have any of you Marriott Ko Olina owners bought Aulani?

Greg


----------



## mkahanek (Jun 23, 2012)

*Holy Guacamole*

That is some serious coin. if you are loaded that is one thing.  if you are an average dude like the rest.  Well.  Might be one of those.  "Yea, honey.  it is great.  Lets move along"


----------



## jcjl1 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Incentives?*

Did you get an offer to take the preview?  What about incentives?  MKO is looking better and better at those prices.  Also, my understanding is that the MKO units are significantly larger with lower maintenance.

Aulani shares a lagoon with the JW and appears much more crowded.  Is that your impression?

It does appear to be an impressive TS however.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd skip buying DVC to use Aulani.  If Don loved Disney World the way I do then we might consider buying into another DVC resort, resale, and combining a couple years worth of points to visit Aulani infrequently.  That plan would work for a little while until the resort is built out anyway.

But too bad, so sad, we'll never come to an agreement about buying into Disney.     You can do what we do and use the disboards.com (or any of the other sites such as mouseowners.com, etc.) to find an owner who's looking to rent points, instead.  Aulani would still be an expensive rental but you wouldn't be responsible for ongoing MF and could visit only as often as you'd like.


----------



## curbysplace (Jun 23, 2012)

Some points to think about:  Aren't the Disney resorts available via third party sale at significantly reduced prices like the Marriott Vacation Club units?  Another thing to consider, the kids grow up much much faster and much much sooner than you think.  So the next question is:  Will you still want a Disney resort at that time? Maybe yes, maybe no, grandkids, etc.  Taking that into consideration what is it worth to buy today?  Only you have the answer to that and everyone on TUG will have his or her own view and likely a different answer.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Think College Tuition*

As Dionne Warwick once sang, "Walk on By". When I was at Ko Olina in 2010 and my wife and I visited the models they did look nice. However, I was never tempted to buy. I liked my Marriott better. Also, I don't have kids anymore so Aulani is not going to sway me either. 

My suggestion is to just take advantage of their restaurants if the food is good and only think of your kids' college tuition you will have to pay and that Aulani jones will go away quickly.


----------



## Time2Buy (Jun 23, 2012)

jcjl1 said:


> Did you get an offer to take the preview?  What about incentives?  MKO is looking better and better at those prices.  Also, my understanding is that the MKO units are significantly larger with lower maintenance.
> 
> Aulani shares a lagoon with the JW and appears much more crowded.  Is that your impression?
> 
> It does appear to be an impressive TS however.



We did not receive an offer to take a preview as we went directly to the Sales Center after walking around the grounds. In hindsight, we should have looked for a preview offer first.

The MKO units seem slightly larger but the very impressive 3BR Grand Villas are definitely a lot larger than the 3BRs at MKO at 2000+ sq. ft. 

The current incentive is 10 points free for every 100 purchased. The previous promotion was 20 points for every 100 but it just ended.

We walked around in the early morning so none of the lagoons were very crowded.

Greg


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 23, 2012)

We toured Aulani a few weeks ago while staying on Oahu in another timeshare.  I found it a nice hotel with a great pool complex, but other than a few random images of the Mouse, I didn't think it was "all that" Disney-like.  Maybe I expected more of a Disneyland experience, but I was honestly disappointed in the place.  After all the hype, it was a letdown.

Now, after reading what they're charging to own there, I'm amazed that anyone would pay those kind of prices.  At the end of they day, it's JUST a fancy hotel with a fancy pool.   

Dave


----------



## presley (Jun 23, 2012)

I haven't been to Aulani, but as a DVC owner I have some advice anyway.  Never buy anything that you need to finance.  

If you visit Ko Olina on a regular basis, maybe tack a few nights at Aulani to your stay.  You can find Aulani owners who will rent their points and make a reservation for you.  They will charge you $10. - $15./per point.  It will likely be a lot less $ in the long run.  

You can buy Aulani resale, but the prices are still pretty high being that it is a new resort.  I've seen contracts listed for $100. - $120./per point.  If you want to buy Aulani to stay at Aulani, there is no benefit at all to purchasing direct through DVC.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 23, 2012)

I think you should tell the wife to start selling Mary Kay and see if she can make the 50 large for the buy in. 

She will soon like Aulani a lot less. :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 23, 2012)

Just wait to trade in via RCI


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 23, 2012)

Time2Buy said:


> Bottom line: for a 1 week stay during Choice Season which includes June 1-24, the cost for a Standard View unit, the lowest view category, is $48,195 (357 points x $135/pt). Maintenance fees are $2,127.72 (357 points x $5.96/pt).
> 
> For better views, Island Garden requires 420 points per week ($56,700), Poolside Garden is 441 ($59,535), and Ocean is 490 ($66,150).


Two cheaper solutions:

1) Buy DVC points resale.  Some are as cheap as $50 with MFs as low as $5.  That brings the stard view you listed down to $18k upfront and $1785/year.  Still high, but $30k cheaper upfront.

2) Wait for it to be available and exchange in through RCI.  Even if your TPU cost is $20 (and you can find traders with TPU costs around half of that) and if the TPU requirement is 60 (and it might not be that high), that's still under $1400 for a week including exchange fees.  And WAY less up front.


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 24, 2012)

Go to disboards.com and ask questions on the DVC boards.  Also check out the resales.  (Click DVC on the bar at the top of the homepage.) We are using our Saratoga Springs points to stay at Aulani in October.  Had no trouble booking 6 months out.  Good luck.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 24, 2012)

You should rent points from an owner and tack a couple nights onto your next Ko Olina stay. I was able to rent 320 Aulani points @ $11.50/ pt this year. We stayed in Jan and liked but didn't love it. Of course DD 5 loved it, but she doesn't pay the bills. Your. Family may change their mind after you stay a few days.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 24, 2012)

I love travelling with my now 11 yo nephew. But I got him trained - I started him working with my guys when he was 4 yo and started giving him a "paycheck" for a 40+ hour week the next year. When he was 6 yo, he had to buy lunch 1 day a week for the crew. He hoards HIS money and respects anyone who simply says "That is way too expensive".

And if you think that can't be done at DISNEY? HA! I had him with me for 7 nights at Animal Kingdom Villas in January 2012. The entire "cash" outlay was for 2 boxes of Enternman's Donuts, 1 "lunch" for 2 at Golden Corral to meet other TUGGERs, and 1 "farewell" dinner for 2 at Boma buffet for food. We had packed a 3rd suitcase of food from home. He never even look sideways at an snacks - we even had prepackage snacks from home.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Good Job!*



vacationhopeful said:


> I love travelling with my now 11 yo nephew. But I got him trained - I started him working with my guys when he was 4 yo and started giving him a "paycheck" for a 40+ hour week the next year. When he was 6 yo, he had to buy lunch 1 day a week for the crew. He hoards HIS money and respects anyone who simply says "That is way too expensive".
> 
> And if you think that can't be done at DISNEY? HA! I had him with me for 7 nights at Animal Kingdom Villas in January 2012. The entire "cash" outlay was for 2 boxes of Enternman's Donuts, 1 "lunch" for 2 at Golden Corral to meet other TUGGERs, and 1 "farewell" dinner for 2 at Boma buffet for food. We had packed a 3rd suitcase of food from home. He never even look sideways at an snacks - we even had prepackage snacks from home.





He sounds like my type of kid! Nice!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 24, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> 1) Buy DVC points resale.  Some are as cheap as $50 with MFs as low as $5.



I agree buy resale at a different DVC resort and use your DVC points to book Aulani at the 7 month mark.

Here’s what I would do.

- I won’t buy points for a full week stay. [NOTE: DVC is a point system so you don’t have to stay for a full week.]

- If you just want access to the resort amenities (aka day use), book a studio for one or two nights during your stay at the Marriott Ko Olina. 
For example: If you book the lowest studio unit available for one night on Mon and another night on Thurs, your family of four will have access to the resort amenities for four full days (check-in & check-out) Mon, Tues, Thur & Fri.

- If you truly want a room at the resort, I would reserve 1 to 3 nights at the beginning or end of your Marriott Ko Olina week long stay. 
You could book a one bedroom (to keep cost down). One kid can sleep on the queen-size sleeper sofa and the other on the pull-down bunk-size built into the TV entertainment center. (NOTE: They can both access the bathroom from the living room area.)


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 24, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> We toured Aulani a few weeks ago while staying on Oahu in another timeshare.  I found it a nice hotel with a great pool complex, but other than a few random images of the Mouse, I didn't think it was "all that" Disney-like.  Maybe I expected more of a Disneyland experience, but I was honestly disappointed in the place.  After all the hype, it was a letdown.
> 
> Now, after reading what they're charging to own there, I'm amazed that anyone would pay those kind of prices.  At the end of they day, it's JUST a fancy hotel with a fancy pool.



*Yes, if folks are looking for a Disney theme park or Disney water park then Aulani is not the place. *

Just like Disney’s other travel options (Disney Cruise line, Adventures by Disney, DVC Vero Beach, DVC Hilton Head), Aulani doesn’t offer a theme park experience.

People choose to travel with Disney beyond the theme parks because Disney is an industry leader in providing family oriented vacations with a major focus on programs/activities for kids and their parents.

For Example:
Aulani’s entertainment - http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities-amenities/entertainment/
Aulani’s Daily list of activities - http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities-amenities/iwa-vacation-daily-planner/
Aulani’s Spa & Fitness - http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities-amenities/spa-fitness/


_Various news articles refer to Aulani as a test project in the Disney’s effort to build standalone hotel properties that are not dependent on their proximity to the Disney’s theme parks._



> From Yahoo News - http://news.yahoo.com/disney-unveils-aulani-resort-far-away-theme-park-181500848.html
> 
> _When folks think about traveling to a Disney Resort, castles, pirates and a certain mouse usually jump to the front of the though process. However, Disney is taking a risk, albeit a calculated one, by launching a Disney resort without the aid of a theme park. The first Disney property in Hawaii is Aulani, and first looks point the property being one of the most important jewels in the Disney crown not being worn by a princess. The drawing power of Disney will be put to the test with a resort in the middle of the Pacific Ocean far away from Cinderella's Castle.
> 
> ...





> From DisneyParks Blog - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/07/aloha-from-aulani/
> 
> _Aulani is something completely new and different for Walt Disney Parks and Resorts. It is our first stand-alone Resort, separate from our theme parks that will offer both hotel rooms and villas for Disney Vacation Club members. As we’ve expanded “beyond the berm” with offerings like Disney Cruise Line and Adventures by Disney, our goal has been to bring Disney vacation experiences to our guests. And since Hawai‘i is one of the top family destinations in the world, we always knew that this would be the perfect place for a Disney Resort.
> 
> ...


----------



## snackyx (Jun 27, 2012)

We are owners at Ko Olina and own a substancial number of DVC points.  We use the DVC points to stay at Aulani and then move down the shore to Ko Olina.  As an adult, I prefer Ko Olina--much more room on the grounds and better views from the units.

As others have mentioned, you can buy DVC points on the resale market, currently as low as the low $50's per point--a far cry from $135/point!  If you buy resale for a per point value in the 50's, you will NOt be buying Aulani as your home resort--you would be most likely buying points from the Old Key West or Saratgoa Springs resort at Disney World.  You can use these points at any DVC resort, including Aulani, but you cannot book until seven months out.  Home resort owners can book at 11 months out, so those who have paid the high dollars for Aulani home resort points get the 7-11 month window. If you have some latitude as to exactly when you travel, this can work and cost you half the upfront money for points.  Also keep in mind, most of the points now being sold on resale are all subject to a 50 year expiration.  Check the expiration date of the points before you buy--the earliest expiration date are original contacts at Old Key West, which expire in 2042.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 27, 2012)

Are there any perpetual deeds in DVC system?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 27, 2012)

I rented Standard View and Ocean View Aulani studios to one of the guys at Rick's firehouse.  He and his family loved it.  It was only $250 per night, $125 per night my cost, for the studio, standard view.  The Ocean View wasn't much more.  He was thrilled to get anything there, and he said it was a bargain price.  

I was so glad to help him with his family trip to Oahu.  He got something on Maui from another firefighter to add to the trip.


----------



## gblotter (Jun 27, 2012)

Time2Buy - I recommend caution.

We took an Aulani sales tour in April 2011 (mid-construction, complete with hard hats) before the official opening.

The tour was great. They showed us a finished model unit on the 2nd or 3rd floor, and you could see the pool area and other parts of the resort under construction. The model unit would be classified as a "Pool View", but we thought the location was quite ideal.

We found the resort to be heavy on Hawaiian theme, but still very tasteful. The water park (lazy river, volcano, slides) looked spectacular - a dream vacation for any kid.

I love many things about Aulani, but my biggest concern is the unavoidable overcrowding that will come as a result of putting so many people onto such a small piece of real estate. The resort is HUGE but the space is small.  I'm willing to tolerate crowds at Disney theme parks, but not so much at a destination like Hawaii where I expect a degree of peace and relaxation. The overcrowding concern was the single biggest reason why we decided not to purchase during our sales tour.

We are owners at Marriott Maui Ocean Club (also a crowded resort). We know how unpleasant it can be when you can't find even a single lounge chair at the pool. Not interested in paying a hefty price for a repeat of that experience at Aulani. As the Aulani resort gradually fills out and reaches full occupancy, I'll be watching the congestion issue. 

Fast forward to April 2012:

We have some good friends who recently returned from spring break at Aulani. They are a wealthy family who paid handsomely for the Disney experience, so perhaps their expectations were quite high.

Apparently during spring break week the resort was completely packed. Pool, lounge chairs, beach, restaurants - all very crowded (and the second tower is not even complete/occupied yet). The staff were working hard, but they seemed overwhelmed with the crowded conditions. Our friends vocalized their unhappiness to Aulani management, but there wasn't much that could be done. I think our friends are experiencing serious buyers' remorse now.


----------



## Gracey (Jun 27, 2012)

We were on the Big Island and Aulani for two weeks last month.  I am the disneyholic in the family.  My twenty year old daughter and husband just put up with it for me (my daughter did love going to Disney when she was younger) but now prefers beach vacations.  My husband just isn't into the mouse   We used our OKW points to stay there.  Well my husband and daughter absolutely fell in love with the place and all he talked about was buying more points so we could go every other year to stay there.  Well that was the plan while we were there.  Once we got home I realized I did not want to do that plane ride every other year.  So I nixed the whole plan.  We will definately go again but not for a few years.  BTW, that place is AWESOME!


----------



## snackyx (Jun 27, 2012)

I was at Aulani this past New Year's and, yes, it seemed very crowded...and the other wing is not yet fully opened.  The Disney boards have been lighting up with complaints about the limited dining choices, so much that Disney is noening another casual service outlet in the resort.

The base problem is not enough real estate, which is why I prefer Marriott's Ko Olina to Aulani--just waaaay more space.  The OV rooms at Marriott (if you are high up enough) are far better than at Aulani.  Aulani has four views going from less points per night to more points: standard view, island view, pool view and ocean view.  Standard view are floors 1-5 on the outside of the resort.  Island views are floors 6-14 (I think thats how high it goes) on the outside.  Pool view are floors 1-5 on the inside, and ocean view are floors 6-14 on the inside.  Disney has been known to stretch what view you are really getting (check out the Bay Lake Tower comments regarding room views) and if you just look at how the resort is laid out, you can see that there will be alot of rooms on the inside of the resort that will be 6th floor or higher but will have VERY LITTLE view of the ocean, yet these rooms command the top points per night.  It is a beautiful resort, done with expected Disney detail, but you will pay for your thrills.


----------



## snackyx (Jun 27, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Are there any perpetual deeds in DVC system?



No.  You buy points (and the DVC point system is really well thought out, unlike...well, you know the story) and they expire in about 50 years.  Some are now expiring 49, some 48, depening on when you buy.    At the end of that time, everything is done--you own nothing.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Are there any perpetual deeds in DVC system?





snackyx said:


> No.  You buy points (and the DVC point system is really well thought out, unlike...well, you know the story) and they expire in about 50 years.  Some are now expiring 49, some 48, depening on when you buy.    At the end of that time, everything is done--you own nothing.



I thought I had read something about limited fixed Weeks/Units being available at Aulani (a first-time offering from DVC.)  Something about paying a premium over and above what it would cost to purchase enough Points for the same intervals?  Are these fixed Weeks/Units also sold as Points contracts, or are they being sold as specific Weeks?  If specific Weeks, are they not perpetual deeds?

{eta} Found this article at dvcnews.com ... it confirms "Guaranteed Week Reservations" but doesn't answer all the questions.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2012)

snackyx said:


> I was at Aulani this past New Year's and, yes, it seemed very crowded...and the other wing is not yet fully opened.  The Disney boards have been lighting up with complaints about the limited dining choices, so much that Disney is noening another casual service outlet in the resort.



I think with Aulani, people are use to the more inclusive nature of Disney. They expect plenty of onsite options. Those staying at the MVCI property are used to having to go out or cook in for most meals as the onsite options are more limited. At WDW and DL, the resorts are located close to or with lots of onsite dining options and people go for the Disney experience. I am thinking that people going to Aulani may be spending more time at the resort itself than those going to Ko'Olina. I know when we were at Ko'Olina, we spent most of our time exploring the island.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 27, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I thought I had read something about limited fixed Weeks/Units being available at Aulani (a first-time offering from DVC.)  Something about paying a premium over and above what it would cost to purchase enough Points for the same intervals?  Are these fixed Weeks/Units also sold as Points contracts, or are they being sold as specific Weeks?  If specific Weeks, are they not perpetual deeds?
> 
> {eta} Found this article at dvcnews.com ... it confirms "Guaranteed Week Reservations" but doesn't answer all the questions.



You can get a fixed week at Aulani for a 10% premium. I don't think you can get a fixed unit. You also have the option of not using your fixed week and electing points to be used at any dvc. The fixed week is still a 50 year rtu.


----------



## snackyx (Jun 28, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I thought I had read something about limited fixed Weeks/Units being available at Aulani (a first-time offering from DVC.)  Something about paying a premium over and above what it would cost to purchase enough Points for the same intervals?  Are these fixed Weeks/Units also sold as Points contracts, or are they being sold as specific Weeks?  If specific Weeks, are they not perpetual deeds?



I believe these contracts still expire, but you pay a preminum and you are guaranteed a specific week.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 28, 2012)

slum808 said:


> You can get a fixed week at Aulani for a 10% premium. I don't think you can get a fixed unit. You also have the option of not using your fixed week and electing points to be used at any dvc. The fixed week is still a 50 year rtu.





snackyx said:


> I believe these contracts still expire, but you pay a preminum and you are guaranteed a specific week.



Ah, got it!  Thanks to both of you.


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Quote:   "- If you just want access to the resort amenities (aka day use), book a studio for one or two nights during your stay at the Marriott Ko Olina. 
For example: If you book the lowest studio unit available for one night on Mon and another night on Thurs, your family of four will have access to the resort amenities for four full days (check-in & check-out) Mon, Tues, Thur & Fri."



That is a great idea! That way you have the best of both worlds.

I also agree about some of the views being a stretch.  From some of the pictures I've seen my "garden view" at MOC has a better view of the ocean than the "ocean view" at Aulani.  Some of the ocean view units look out over the top of the parking garage towards the ocean.  I would be unhappy if I paid premium points and got that view.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow !!! Great resort and location now.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 28, 2012)

californiagirl said:


> I also agree about some of the views being a stretch.  From some of the pictures I've seen my "garden view" at MOC has a better view of the ocean than the "ocean view" at Aulani.  *Some of the ocean view units look out over the top of the parking garage towards the ocean*.  I would be unhappy if I paid premium points and got that view.



None of the OV rooms look across the parking garage of the Aulani property. There are a few OV rooms in the Waianae building that looks toward the JW Ihilani. The OV rooms in this section start on the 8th floor. While not directly looking at the water, these rooms have the potential for some great sunsets depending on time of the year.


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Unit 1007 (Oceanview 1 bdrm) at Aulani looks over the Aulani parking garage to the right, a road, the JW Marriott, another structure, then the ocean in the far distance.  That room has no business being ocean view when compared to other ocean view rooms.  (See the thread titled "Aulani villas and views" on the Disboards under DVC resorts.)

We have faced that exact direction when staying at the JW and yes, the sunsets are spectacular...when unobstructed.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 29, 2012)

So here's the view in question, from Disboards.com





If you're looking at the DVC parking structure on the right, you're looking toward the mountain and not water. Yes you'll be looking over the Ihilani Parking and the Ihilani it self blocks much of the view. At least those things are already there when potential buyers view the property. 

If you look at MKO the same blocked view can happen if the open lot just NW of MKO is developed. Anyone know if Marriott owns this lot?


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Slum808 I agree that buyers onsite are aware of the potential to receive this poor ocean view room.  The problem for me is that some of the ocean view rooms are wonderful, but you don't get to choose.  You get whatever is available when you check in.  Now if I were exchanging into a resort I would accept that, but if I spent valuable points and received this room, I would not be happy.  I think DVC should and ultimately will change the view category on this room. 

I went back and forth when deciding which view to book for our trip in October.  Finally I decided that I would be happier looking at the pool than taking the risk of paying extra points and getting this room or one like it. Looking forward to our trip.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 30, 2012)

I live about 7 miles from Aulani and I've stayed there 5 times now all on just weekends.  I own both Marriott weeks and DVC points, but none of my ownership intervals are for Hawaii properties.  I've stayed at the Marriott Ko'Olina also about 5-6 times over the years.  They're both great properties, but I wouldn't own either of them because the MF's are too high.  

For Aulani, I bought a 150 point resale contract for Old Key West points at $50/point.  We already had DVC points at the Grand Californian which we use each year so I wanted to find a cheap resale contract to use for Aulani stays.  Aulani is so big that I haven't had any trouble making weekend reservations with my non-Aulani DVC points including this past Easter weekend.  When you take the tour there they'll tell you how it's Hawaii and so in demand that you'll never get the reservations you want with non Aulani points yada yada yada, but I don't believe them.

I really like the DVC system and for me buying resale points was a no brainier because there's such a robust resale and rental market that I know I can sell my points for what I paid for them or I can rent them out in 24 hours for $10/point if I can't use them for whatever reason.  If I need extra points, I can rent/transfer them into my account easily from another member for around $10/point.  It's a perfect system for us since we live close and like to do just short 1-2 night staycations there.

If you want to, you can turn your 1 week Ko'Olina vacation into a 10 day vacation and spend a week at the Marriott then 3 days at Aulani.  That can be done fairly cheaply by buying a cheap resale point contract.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 30, 2012)

slum808 said:


> So here's the view in question, from Disboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that stone still owns that parcel and the parcel next to the MKO on the southeast side.  He just lost ownership of the Koolina boat harbor though.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 1, 2012)

frank808 said:


> I believe that stone still owns that parcel and the parcel next to the MKO on the southeast side.  He just lost ownership of the Koolina boat harbor though.


That land was at one time slated for a Ritz Carlton, but I'm sure those plans are long dead now.


----------



## MikeM132 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure we'll be all over that place come September when we're at KoOlina. I almost bought DVC years ago. Some people obviously love it. I thought Marriott was nicer, you got a real deed, was slightly cheaper and certainly had more and better locations. The one big factor in favor of Disney was that it was in WDW. Not Hilton Head, not KoOlina, not Juno Beach--those are just Disney properties without the main attraction. That's my opinion, anyway.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 18, 2012)

curbysplace said:


> Some points to think about:  Aren't the Disney resorts available via third party sale at significantly reduced prices like the Marriott Vacation Club units?  Another thing to consider, the kids grow up much much faster and much much sooner than you think.  So the next question is:  Will you still want a Disney resort at that time? Maybe yes, maybe no, grandkids, etc.  Taking that into consideration what is it worth to buy today?  Only you have the answer to that and everyone on TUG will have his or her own view and likely a different answer.



I think this is an excellent point about kids growing up fast.  Don't know how old your child is, but we've noticed with our DD (now 8) that her tastes have changed significantly in the past few years.  When we went on a Disney cruise three years ago, she was thrilled to see the princesses and characters on board.  We have annual passes to both Disney World and Disneyland, but now she has zero interest in princesses and could take or leave the characters - now it's all "I want to ride Space Mountain and the Tower of Terror!"  So for us, there's no real pull to Disney now outside of the theme parks.

I think the crowding issue could be significant.  I've stayed at both Ko Olina and the JW Marriott next door, and honestly the crowding was a major issue at the JW, and they seem to have the same real estate issues as Aulani.

If it were me, and you're happy with your Ko Olina ownership, I think I'd take some of the excellent advice you've gotten about how to tack on a few days at a discounted rate by renting points before considering such a major purchase.


----------



## larryallen (Jul 18, 2012)

It seems to me the Marriott Ko Olina is a substantially better deal than Aulani. That is comparing re-sale to re-sale Marriott is substantially cheaper for a similar (no, not the same) experience/product. However, retail it's not that much more for Disney than Marriott Ko Olina.  If you look at the Marriott points charts and the Disney points charts, check the actual costs to purchase, and the MF's... Disney is more than Marriott but not that much more. However, to me on the re-sale side buying Marriott Ko Olina is an absolute bargain compared to buying DVC points on the open market.


----------



## seema (Aug 26, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> I agree buy resale at a different DVC resort and use your DVC points to book Aulani at the 7 month mark.
> 
> Here’s what I would do.
> 
> ...



I was doing a random check - a studio is still approximately $500/night!


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 26, 2012)

seema said:


> I was doing a random check - a studio is still approximately $500/night!



My post was referring to DVC point usage (NOT CASH BOOKINGS VIA DISNEY)


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 26, 2012)

Rent.  Don't buy...unless you see on eBay for peanuts.  Very high MF for once a year, plus air.  Timeshares have not yet hit bottom.  Disney prices are in la-la land.


----------

